# Males: Improve Sexual Perfomance (Fuck like a pornstar? No, like a Demi-God) PART1



## Whodat402

Here, I'm going to give to you some techniques to turn you into a sexual deity. Please use this power for good and not evil. I used it wrongly and now I will forever be known as an incubus. This details of this post will include exercise techniques, mental preparation, and lifestyle changes you can utilize to improve your sexual performance.

**DISCLAIMER!*
Before you try any of this, first try to improve your overall physical health. They stronger your cardiovascular system is, the better you will be in bed. Losing weight will also increase your performance dramatically if you're overweight. These techniques are NOT universal and results will very from person to person.

*BACKGROUND*
I stumble into the world of sex when I was was about 10. I found my dad's stash of magazines and it was all over from there. I had my first orgasm when I was 12 and my first sexual encounter when I was 13. Since then, I've been bound to be the best in bed that I could. I started off not lasting too long, even having problems with premature ejaculation; But through my independent research, I basically have full control over when I orgasm. Taking techniques from those with chronic Erectile Disfunction, Premature Ejaculation problems, and those using Penis exercises to increase size and erection qualitiy I've had multiple orgasms, dry orgasms, and can last indefinitely. My goal isn't pleasure for me, its pleasing my partner. Through that mindset, I've given AND received the best, most mindblowing sex I could imagine. In my entire history with women, I've never had sex with somebody and the didn't call me back for more. I've made females orgasm for their first time - even squirt for their first time after many previous partners. I'm gonna let you in on how and why . . .

*First Things First*

STOP BEING A TIGHT ASS!

Literally; Un-straighten your legs, un-clench your ass, un-curl your toes. The first thing you need to master is relaxing everything from your abs down. If you stop "Squeezing" or clenching your pc muscles during sex, you can increase your endurance almost overnight. This is one of the most important factors of control . . . RELAX!

Once you learn to relax, you can utilize the technique known as the KEGEL: The pelvic floor mucles are the ones that you use to stop peeing midstream. They are also the major muscle group activated during sex.

To find it, make the same motion you would when trying to stop urination, and note what it feels like to do Kegel contraction exercises.

When I first started I couldn't do many. . . Now I can do tens of thousands. If you're a beginner, you don't want to do too much and strain the muscles. This is the routine I started with

*A:* Everytime you go pee - Once you reach full stream, clench and stop the stream completely. Hold for 5 seconds.
**Warning:* Never hold until you lose the sensation to pee. Starting and stopping over extraneous amounts of time can lead to tract infections.

*B:* 5-10 second holds - Completely relax and then contract the muscle as tight as you can. Hold for 5-10 seconds and do ten sets of 10 reps at a time then rest. Focus on not clenching or contracting the abs, buttocks, or thighs
**Warning:* Don't overwork the muscles by doing too many at once if you're a beginner. Start with 10x10 and gradually increase as your capacity to do them increases.

*C:* 2 minute flutter - Contract and relax quickly, not holding your contraction for more than 1 second. Do for two minutes a rest for 2. As you progress with muscle control, increase time.

With this exercise. I got completely past my premature ejaculation problems and was able to go for hours.



*EDGING* 

Along with your pc muscle routine, you should EDGE:



> In this trick, men usually need to bring themselves close to the point of ejaculation and then they try to get themselves back away from that ejaculatory point. Basically, edging involves the control of self-stimulation. Men who prefer this trick over other tips usually stop punching for ten seconds whenever they find themselves loosing their stamina. This way they become able to add some more minutes to the time period of their actual sexual intercourse.
> 
> Article Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orgasm_control



So basically, masturbate until you reach the point where you feel as if you will orgasm and stop. Let the sensation pass (I sometimes even let my erection subside) and start the process all over again. SPEND A LOT OF TIME ON THIS as it will allow you to eventually use kegels to COMPLETELY stop an orgasm and continue to have sex. 

This technique focuses on self control. If you breathe deeply and do your best to relax your pc muscles, you can learn to expel the feeling of an oncoming orgasm without stopping at all. Set some time away to spend edging, I do hours at a time. Its good to start at 20 minute regiments.


*BREATHING*

When you picture yourself coming to an orgasm, you usually see yourself panting or taking quick, short breaths and thrusting like a madman. THIS IS BAD! IF you focus, and control your breathing during the act; Taking deep, empowering breaths, you may be able to delay your orgasm. Holding your breath almost instantly leads to an orgasm. Fill your lungs to the bottom and exhale slow, control is the key. If you can control your breathing, if you can control your level of relaxation, then you can control your orgasm.

This is where I will cut the article off at PART1. I have A LOT for for you nextime, but I'll end it here. I'm not a professor on this (Although some females would disagree), so I'd love questions, corrections, comments, and definitely additions. In the coming articles, I'll get into ADVANCE methods of Kegels and Edging. This is only the basics. . .

Until next time


----------



## morpher001

Also to an extent its possible to kill off the climax by refusing to focus on it and having a short break from stimulation before continuing about your business.


----------



## rm-rf

whats with the pics of the macho dude punching the air?


----------



## Abstraction

Cause the dudes a demi-god duh..


----------



## Whodat402

rm-rf said:


> whats with the pics of the macho dude punching the air?


 
Lol, thats just my signature. Shadow boxing represents fighting an invisible opponent that you put there with your mind and being ready to tackle a great obstacle ahead


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

Drinking lots of coffee helps with the Kegel exercises, I've found!


----------



## shahab6

SO the point of this article is to be able to last longer?  Is that what the excersies are for ? Or its to  enhance the plasure?


----------



## Whodat402

Excellent question.

They are to make you last longer and improve erection quality. They also HAVE been know to increase level of ejaculate, distance or force behind ejaculation, and ,yes, orgasm pleasure.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

Nice one dude. I've gotten a few new tips from here, cheers.


----------



## qwe

op you clench your dick midstream?  doesn't that hurt ? wtf8)


----------



## D's

if she's a fatty i'll bust a load the second i stick it in because i dont want to really have sex with her, like litterly ill jerk off for like 15mins and just bust inside her using her vagina like a paper towel/tissue.

now that i have a amazing hotass girlfriend i have sex for a solid hour / hour and a half, and omg best sex ever..

dude something about her tan, blonde hair, smooth back, big perky boobs, tightt pussy, omg sometimes i jus wanna bust the second i stick it in! I mind fuck myself and think of dead puppies at times while wer' fucking because i don't want to bust to soon, and when i do come wow it's so fucking great!!


----------



## Mysterier

D's said:


> if she's a fatty i'll bust a load the second i stick it in because i dont want to really have sex with her, like litterly ill jerk off for like 15mins and just bust inside her using her vagina like a paper towel/tissue.
> 
> now that i have a amazing hotass girlfriend i have sex for a solid hour / hour and a half, and omg best sex ever..
> 
> dude something about her tan, blonde hair, smooth back, big perky boobs, tightt pussy, omg sometimes i jus wanna bust the second i stick it in! I mind fuck myself and think of dead puppies at times while wer' fucking because i don't want to bust to soon, and when i do come wow it's so fucking great!!



not much to say to this, except that i have now judged you, D's...


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

D's said:


> if she's a fatty i'll bust a load the second i stick it in because i dont want to really have sex with her, like litterly ill jerk off for like 15mins and just bust inside her using her vagina like a paper towel/tissue.



HAHAHAHAH this is hilarious. jerking off BEFORE you fuck her just so you can nut inside her?? You dog, bro!!


----------



## morpher001

D's said:


> dude something about her tan, blonde hair, smooth back, big perky boobs, tightt pussy, omg sometimes i jus wanna bust the second i stick it in! I mind fuck myself and think of dead puppies at times while wer' fucking because i don't want to bust to soon, and when i do come wow it's so fucking great!!


What you thinkin bout honey?

oh you know, dead puppies.

...


----------



## ricardo08

Do you not think that overall mental attitude/well-being plays a large part in stamina and pleasure? When I was going through a phase of depression/anxiety I performed worse, for example.

I'll still give these techniques a try. Cheers for the info.


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

qwe said:


> op you clench your dick midstream?  doesn't that hurt ? wtf8)



Actually it's not clenching your penis with your hand or anything like that, it's tightening the muscles in your groin, or pelvic floor muscles, and stopping the stream or whatever happens to be coming out of the penis at the time. Haven't you ever done that? It doesn't really hurt, no. It feels awkward at first, and if you do those kegels you don't need to be actually peeing or cumming to do the exercise, but it is helpful to locate exactly which muscles are used by just focusing on stopping the stream.


----------



## -Kitten

D's said:


> if she's a fatty i'll bust a load the second i stick it in because i dont want to really have sex with her, like litterly ill jerk off for like 15mins and just bust inside her using her vagina like a paper towel/tissue.



Haha so you need to jerk it off to even get started in her...  Hmmm she mus be great.


----------



## maxalfie

If you can't be bothered with all these muscle strengthening exercises then you can always take the lazy mans approach to achieve the same results. 
All you need to do is drink a few pints of lager beforehand,not enough to get you pissed just probably about 3 pints. 
I find this helps my staying power no end,not only do I end up with an enjoyable shag but I also get to enjoy a few pints beforehand.Win win situation.


----------



## sexed

where is the part 2 ? did u post it in here my friend?


----------



## Dong69

Part 2????????


----------



## axl blaze

rm-rf said:


> whats with the pics of the macho dude punching the air?



that is Dudley from Street Fighter 

dunno how he relates to fucking like a demi-God?

I would have chosen Blanca, personally:


----------



## pofacedhoe

lool


----------



## rm-rf

holy shit i cant believe i actually remember this


----------



## DOB

lol premature ejacuation,like if you could only fuck once a day...... first round 2 minutes,nobody cares becose she knows round 2 is gonna be 10 minutes and round 3 20minutes at very least

embrace fast orgasm,the next round(s) always take alot longer to the point that actualy lasting too long becomes problem


----------



## Bluuberry

I wish I could cum faster actually. Quickies are not an option for me and sometimes that sucks. Sometimes I want to have sex like 4 times a day and when it's an hour at least each time plus cuddle time, it kinda gets in the way of life. Plus makes all the sexy parts hurt for both of us. Waaaah. It used to take me like 3 hours of amazing sex to make me cum, I'm glad I've got it down to a human level at this point. 

Also this OP was hilarious.


----------



## stronlord

is there any part 2?


----------

